# Ancient Fossils are Made Up or More Recent?



## Deleted member 65 (Sep 14, 2020)

So I remember KD here had an idea of wanting to talk about fossils being fake or recent, but it hasn't been posted yet, so I 'll try with the best of my efforts lol.

So looking at the profile posts, I see Onthebit posted an article saying that scientists can make fossils in just one day! This is a game changer, since if we are to talk about things like the Bone Wars and living or recent "dinosaur" body parts.

Article about one day fossilization

Scientific paper of the above link

*THE BONE WARS*
The Bone Wars was a "ruthless competition" of two men named Othniel Charles Marsh and Edward Drinker Cope during, of course, the mysterious Gilded Age of American history.


> The rivalry between Othniel Charles Marsh (left) and Edward Drinker Cope (right) sparked the Bone Wars.
> The *Bone Wars*, also known as the *Great Dinosaur Rush*, was a period of intense and ruthlessly competitive fossil hunting and discovery during the Gilded Age of American history, marked by a heated rivalry between Edward Drinker Cope (of the Academy of Natural Sciences of Philadelphia) and Othniel Charles Marsh (of the Peabody Museum of Natural History at Yale). Each of the two paleontologists used underhanded methods to try to outdo the other in the field, resorting to bribery, theft, and the destruction of bones. Each scientist also sought to ruin his rival's reputation and cut off his funding, using attacks in scientific publications.
> 
> Their search for fossils led them west to rich bone beds in Colorado, Nebraska, and Wyoming. From 1877 to 1892, both paleontologists used their wealth and influence to finance their own expeditions and to procure services and dinosaur bones from fossil hunters. By the end of the Bone Wars, both men had exhausted their funds in the pursuit of paleontological supremacy.
> ...


Note that so many bones were destroyed and that it was because of this that we somehow have a gold mine of fossil and dinosaur species information as well as peaking interest in the public mind. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole effort was not a "rivalry" of stupidly epic proportions, but an operation to destroy fossils of giants, dwarves, and other strange creatures both humanoid and animal.


*RECENT FOSSILS AND CO-HABITATION WITH HUMANS*

These are articles mostly in 2016 and only found in those specific esoteric history and stuff posts, but I 'd think they still stand as some evidence of the theory. First we have the Acambaro Figurines that depicts dinosaurs and other strange creatures, though of course with it's sparse details, may be are a hoax.

Then we have the infamous Ica Stones that depict humans interacting with dinosaurs and humans doing modern work. I think I don't need to elaborate too much.


Can't forget the T-Rex Soft Tissue find that is of course, dismissed by the mainstream science article I linked it to. And the 33,500 "Triceratops" horn that was controversial enough to have the discoverer fired for that.
The supposed horn. That's literally the only picture I can find of it.

And finally there are the amber finds of avian dinosaurs (dino-birds basically) encased in amber, and I'd think they are recent instead of millions of years old.
Links Here and Here
This one is from the first article. Can't link pictures from the second article cause of copyright lol.

*SUMMARY AND OPINION: *
I think that all of these "ancient" fossils are no more than made up ones in order for the mainstream technocrats to maintain the idea of millions of years old evolution and fossilization, or are actually much more recent than we are led to believe (and I do believe in evolution and the natural process of fossilization, but that it happens much quicker through cataclysms). And of course, the 19th and 20th century had fossils as one of their plans to wipe out the true nature of our Earth's past and creatures.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-11 22:55:57Reaction Score: 7


I’d go with some being made up, but the majority being more recent. As far as dinos go, definitely nowhere near 65 mln years old. If those dino fossils were that old, they’d be 1/3 of a mile below the surface level. That’s where they get comparable in age fossil fuels from. Some are even deeper.

As far as super fast fossilization goes, we do have examples.





_“Tourists who visit Cape Leeuwin in Western Australia are astonished at the sight of this waterwheel which has become entombed in solid rock in less than 65 years.“ - __source_

And then, of course, we have that infamous fossilized foot inside a cowboy boot. No clue as to the authenticity though.




_"The Limestone Cowboy"_ - An alleged fossilized leg in a cowboy boot.

*LOL:* I like how our scientists added a little distinguishing detail in there. Real old stuff is fossilized, and real recent is petrified.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-11 23:14:19Reaction Score: 15


Can I inject here that I hate the term "fossil fuel".  In my research, no one has ever described any actual or theoretical method by which organic matter can become petroleum.  They HAVE created petroleum from very basic minerals under high heat and pressure.  NOT from organic matter, fossilized or otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-11 23:35:17Reaction Score: 6


Yeah, I know about calcification and petrification. Strange that these things happen quite often and we can see it in real time, yet they're never fitted together with how things can be fossilized. Speaking of which, I remember my trip from the National History Museum of Houston when I was on vacation in Texas last week. I remember a fossil (like an actual fossil supposingly, cause ones that are replicas are open displays while real fossils are behind glass) of a crab displayed that was "25 million years old". It looked like it was covered in plaster and left to dry!



ISeenItFirst said:


> Can I inject here that I hate the term "fossil fuel".  In my research, no one has ever described any actual or theoretical method by which organic matter can become petroleum.  They HAVE created petroleum from very basic minerals under high heat and pressure.  NOT from organic matter, fossilized or otherwise.


Funny you said that, because when I was a child and didn't know about how oil came to be, I always thought it was a natural product of the Earth before learning that it was so called "fossil fuels". Abiotic petrol has been there since forever, yes maybe a few organic oils has been made, but they are localized and super small in area. How do you think we have a massive oil and gas industry with the very advanced technology and logistics used to get them everywhere so commonly when they are supposed to be "limited and rare"?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-12 00:11:55Reaction Score: 7




PrincepAugus said:


> Yeah, I know about calcification and petrification. Strange that these things happen quite often and we can see it in real time, yet they're never fitted together with how things can be fossilized. Speaking of which, I remember my trip from the National History Museum of Houston when I was on vacation in Texas last week. I remember a fossil (like an actual fossil supposingly, cause ones that are replicas are open displays while real fossils are behind glass) of a crab displayed that was "25 million years old". It looked like it was covered in plaster and left to dry!
> 
> 
> Funny you said that, because when I was a child and didn't know about how oil came to be, I always thought it was a natural product of the Earth before learning that it was so called "fossil fuels". Abiotic petrol has been there since forever, yes maybe a few organic oils has been made, but they are localized and super small in area. How do you think we have a massive oil and gas industry with the very advanced technology and logistics used to get them everywhere so commonly when they are supposed to be "limited and rare"?


Not only that, wells that were "tapped out" and will take 500,000 years to replenish are already delivering fresh crude again less than 50 years later.  Oil companies have started reopening old "dead" wells to pump again on the cheap.

Sorry to derail, but I bite my lip every time I hear the term, and this thread seemed as close as we would get.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2018-08-12 00:15:44Reaction Score: 9


we also have

the hog island petrified man

   Mystery of the Hog Island petrified man

this guys who turned to soap or "soap stone"

Soapman: Man buried in 1800s has turned to soap

soap brains

Found: Dozens of Naturally Shrunken Brains in a Mass Grave

and this mad scientist in the 1700s who was turning dead people to stone

Petrifaction as Preservation: Girolamo Segato

and this.

The Madam Who Turned to Stone


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-12 04:41:46Reaction Score: 1


That "mad scientist" sure was mad. Some crazy stuff.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-08-12 08:45:36Reaction Score: 9


Don't forget the cowboy had a hat!

Truth is geologists have no clue on how to date fossils.  It is all circular.  Fossils date the strata which date the fossil.

It always pained me that these OOPARTS are tied to fundamental creationists online.
Painting the picture that you have to be an extremist to question the the science on this.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-12 12:38:17Reaction Score: 3


Interesting stories, Apollyon. Few things stood out to me about the hog island petrified man though. Small town, dead guy found that no one recognizes then he's suddenly "readily recognized" AND he just happens to be related to the funeral director, Doughty. More curious to me was why the ocean was creeping inland inundating the town in the first place. The story doesn't mention that aspect.
Pretty cool article about turning dead people to stone.....in the 1700's! I'd never heard of any of these stories. Thanks for sharing!
Also wanted to add that the mad scientists research WASN'T lost-his partner ran off with it but we never heard anymore about it so I'm thinking that he sold that technology and it's still being used today for "fossil" making. Just my conspiratorial mind at work.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-12 15:44:04Reaction Score: 6


Yup, I definitely learned new things from the Apollyon's links.

Another thing that stood out was a link to this by the OP:

_Upon examination of the horn under a high-powered microscope back at CSUN, Dacus says Armitage was “fascinated” to find soft tissue on the sample – a discovery Bacus said stunned members of the school’s biology department and even some students “because it indicates that dinosaurs roamed the earth only thousands of years in the past rather than going extinct 60 million years ago.” 

According to court documents, shortly after the original soft tissue discovery, a CSUN official told Armitage, “We are not going to tolerate your religion in this department!”_

*Source:* _Lawsuit: CSUN Scientist Fired After Soft Tissue Found On Dinosaur Fossil_


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-12 16:22:21Reaction Score: 9


God forbid anyone show that Darwin was wrong. First time my youngest daughter (8 at the time) came home from school talking about having learned about evolution that day I asked her what her opinion was on the matter. She said, "c'mon, people! This isn't Digimon!" Had to LOL at that one. 
Evolution within the confines of our genetic blueprint is, of course, possible and demonstrable. Evolution from one species into another is laughable. Millions, even trillions, of tiny mutations and they're ALL beneficial. Having worked as a critical care nurse for a few decades, I've never once seen or even heard of a genetic mutation that was beneficial.
I'm a Christian and not at all threatened by the possibility of evolution but I don't think that's what we're seeing. If anything, I think humanity is experiencing devolution which would conform to the physical laws of entropy. Neanderthals had larger craniums and denser bones. Giants once roamed the earth. Look at humanity now; we're pretty scrawny specimens in comparison.
When you point out the logical fallacies of Darwinian evolution people get butthurt. I don't even try to argue it anymore. "Wallow in your ignorance" is my motto. I've been to Texas and seen the human footprints in the same stratus level of dinosaur prints. There's just too much cultural and archaeological evidence to show that people actually witnessed dinosaurs. Why is that so threatening to accept?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-12 19:37:41Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> Yup, I definitely learned new things from the Apollyon's links.
> 
> Another thing that stood out was a link to this by the OP:
> 
> ...


I especially like the part where it says that some other scientist said that this isn't new.  T rex bones have soft tissue found, and of course it was preserved for 60M years because....  iron.   

Of course, Iron.  Why didn't we think of that.  It's so obvious.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Radal16Date: 2018-08-13 02:03:43Reaction Score: 3


One of the things that has always bothered me about paleontology is how they decide what remains belong together. Very, very few complete skeletons have ever been found so most of what has been presented to us as whole dinosaurs are really just cobbled together bits and pieces that make up fairy tale monsters. That triceratops horn looks just like a rhino horn, for instance.

Wise Up made a comment in one of his YouTube videos that dinosaurs were just birds and that really stuck with me. Take a look at the bipedal dinosaurs like T-Rex and Velociraptor and compare their skeletons to modern flightless birds- they look pretty similar except that the arms of T-Rex and Velociraptor have been articulated wrong. Now I see T-Rex as giant chickens with teeth and tails.

First photo is Archaeopteryx with feathers, second photo is the Black Beauty T-Rex.








Adding to the idea that these creatures aren't nearly as old as we've been told: how about this frozen mammoth that was served for dinner in 1951 The Time 250,000-Year-Old Mammoth Was Served For Dinner. Or this 40,000 year old mammoth that had enough fresh DNA to be cloned Fresh Mammoth Carcass from Siberia Holds Many Secrets.

As an aside: might I also point out that Franz Boas, the father of American Anthropology, was a notorious grave robber in the late 19th century?


whitewave said:


> I'm a Christian and not at all threatened by the possibility of evolution but I don't think that's what we're seeing. If anything, I think humanity is experiencing devolution which would conform to the physical laws of entropy. Neanderthals had larger craniums and denser bones. Giants once roamed the earth. Look at humanity now; we're pretty scrawny specimens in comparison.


I agree with you, but it's not just humans, everything is smaller. Look at how massive all the megafauna were before the last ice age compared to what's alive now. Below is just one example.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-13 02:23:38Reaction Score: 1




Radal16 said:


> Adding to the idea that these creatures aren't nearly as old as we've been told: how about this frozen mammoth that was served for dinner in 1951 The Time 250,000-Year-Old Mammoth Was Served For Dinner.


LOL. How much more gullible can we possibly be?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-13 02:25:12Reaction Score: 6


Archaeologists pieced together a centipede that was 8 (or 10?) feet long. Centipedes could be that big but people (mammals) were only rat sized? Something has happened with our climate/atmosphere/gravity/SOMETHING to have drastically changed the size of all flora and fauna in the not-to- distant past.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-13 02:38:05Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> LOL. How much more gullible can we possibly be?


You clearly haven't heard about iron.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-13 02:39:49Reaction Score: 0




ISeenItFirst said:


> You clearly haven't heard about iron.


The one preserving 65 mln year old dinosaur tissue?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-13 02:41:41Reaction Score: 9




KorbenDallas said:


> The one preserving 65 mln year old dinosaur tissue?


Of course.  Sprinkle a little iron on it and you can eat it a million years later.  Tupperware of the ancients.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-13 02:47:10Reaction Score: 0




ISeenItFirst said:


> Of course.  Sprinkle a little iron on it and you can eat it a million years later.  Tupperware of the ancients.


Please issue Spew Alert with these comments. Excuse me, I have to go get a towel.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-08-15 19:41:14Reaction Score: 1


its pretty obvious dinosaurs existed until a while ago, when they went *pft* just like the unicorns and dragons
however i am doubtfull on the authenticity of the ica stones, they look quite primitive and crude when compared to the civilization that existed there
on the topic of impossible fossils, what about that one that shows a shoe footprint that smashed a trilobite?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-15 19:57:44Reaction Score: 3


I was reading about the Ica stones last week and it's an interesting story. Apparently, they're fairly common and wash up on some shore or another often. One of the local retired doctors saw a fellow native with one and inquired about it. The native explained that (for some reason) the cartels pay money for them so the locals will sell them to the cartels when the stones are found. The doctor was fascinated by them and asked around, offering to buy several stones for the US equivalent of $50.00. He showed them to some museums but it's illegal to have archaeological finds in his country and he got in a bit of trouble (facing prison time!) so he said that he made them (which is not illegal). No one asked him to demonstrate making them and he was not known to be artistic before he came in possession of the stones but, realizing he may lose his freedom, he found a local artist and commissioned him to make some that look just like them. He still retains possession of the original stones (and apparently still buys from the locals when they find washed up stones) but he keeps those separate from the commissioned works. He's between a rock and a hard place legally (no pun intended). He can't say they're authentic or he goes to jail and he can't say they're fake or his reputation is ruined so he says he commissions "art". He does sell the commissioned ones but not the original stones even though he will show them to interested parties (Graham Hancock, etc.).


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-15 21:36:46Reaction Score: 1


What kind of country make archaeological finds illegal!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-15 21:44:48Reaction Score: 5




PrincepAugus said:


> What kind of country make archaeological finds illegal!


Don’t all of them countries do? You have to report it, unless wanna get some ridiculous 250k fine for a supposedly ancient piece of junk.

It’s like you are not supposed to find what’s not supposed to exist. Sure they have to be able to have full control over what people find.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-15 21:46:37Reaction Score: 1


I didn't know that. I always thought you can collect any items you find that is not private or state property or illegal weapons and drugs. But yeah, just another control tactic.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-15 22:02:54Reaction Score: 3


Pretty sure for private property it’s gonna be legally positioned like it’s all yours. In reality, if you discover some Ancient Egypt in your back 40, I bet it won’t be yours for long.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-08-15 23:00:56Reaction Score: 1


Most public land in the US, if you find something historic, you have to report it to the archies.  
On federal land, you can get in trouble just for looking for it, same with some states.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-16 03:17:40Reaction Score: 1


I’m still impressed by this artificial petrification process. Wonder now, how many of those dino bones were not really fossilized prior to making it to the museums.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-16 07:29:54Reaction Score: 0


I would hope not much. I've learned too many dinosaurs and other ancient creatures and love them to not be the case lol.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-08-16 12:20:23Reaction Score: 5




ISeenItFirst said:


> Most public land in the US, if you find something historic, you have to report it to the archies.
> On federal land, you can get in trouble just for looking for it, same with some states.


I wonder if there is a reason for this?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-16 14:14:34Reaction Score: 1


I like how things fall in place sometimes. Probably so. Here is another map from this topic. US westbound advancement time schedule.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2018-08-16 15:02:49Reaction Score: 1


Someone on this forum mentioned Girolamo Segato who was able to petrify body parts.......

Between horrid and science. Girolamo Segato's strange anatomy (1792-1836)


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-08-16 23:29:41Reaction Score: 5


The federal government basically owns the entire state of Nevada... What's out there?


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2018-08-19 03:55:30Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> I like how things fall in place sometimes. Probably so. Here is another map from this topic. US westbound advancement time schedule.


Korben, maybe a new thread on why the United States of America changed the laws with the " Congressional Act of 1871 ". It allowed the United States to own the states land. Which is forbidden in the Original Constitution. Why, and Why 1871?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-19 04:05:41Reaction Score: 0


I totally support a new thread. The topic sounds very interesting. This one is not something I have sufficient knowledge of.

Will gladly participate and search along.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-19 04:06:47Reaction Score: 0


Yeah, and leave this thread for the fossils. xD

So I've been subscribed to PBS Eons channel and it's all about the evolution of animals and fossilization. I love they way they present their content, and also ancient history so what's not to love lol. I would like to see if anyone has any thoughts about it.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2018-08-30 21:25:51Reaction Score: 1



Ummmm Nope!


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-31 06:35:54Reaction Score: 1


Lol I was hoping more than just a picture. xD


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2018-08-31 12:33:49Reaction Score: 3




PrincepAugus said:


> Lol I was hoping more than just a picture. xD


Sorry I wasn't responding to your post; as a horseman/woman I never believed a rat toed marsupial evolved into the 17 hand hooved beast I ride.  Especially when evolution tends to make things smaller.  The pic made me laugh.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-09-01 20:38:43Reaction Score: 6


Soft sheets of fibrillar bone from a fossil of the supraorbital horn of the dinosaur Triceratops horridus - ScienceDirect

Lawsuit: CSUN Scientist Fired After Soft Tissue Found On Dinosaur Fossil


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GrandpaDate: 2018-11-21 01:12:33Reaction Score: 0




ISeenItFirst said:


> Can I inject here that I hate the term "fossil fuel".  In my research, no one has ever described any actual or theoretical method by which organic matter can become petroleum.  They HAVE created petroleum from very basic minerals under high heat and pressure.  NOT from organic matter, fossilized or otherwise.


I forget where I found the link, but there was a site that described the effects on an outside planet (Nibiru/X/...) that when it makes a close approach, through the magnetic connections and such can cause the earth to create water and oil and more form the elements within it. Hard to explain, but it made sense when they showed the data and processes.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-11-21 02:24:56Reaction Score: 1




PrincepAugus said:


> Yeah, and leave this thread for the fossils. xD
> 
> So I've been subscribed to PBS Eons channel and it's all about the evolution of animals and fossilization. I love they way they present their content, and also ancient history so what's not to love lol. I would like to see if anyone has any thoughts about it.


I'm not familiar with this one. I like the nature shows  but, man!, are they heavy on the evolution propaganda. I'll have to look for the PBS channel show mentioned. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2018-12-09 07:02:44Reaction Score: 7


I highly recommend the Thunderbolts Project. They did a great video on how fossilization can occur not only rapidly, but instantly, when electricity is involved.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2019-01-19 02:57:35Reaction Score: 1


I found a timeline (not official, but is very up to date) of evolution to a chicken art. Would you think it can work like that?

Chicken evolution


----------



## archangelclk (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ArchangelclkDate: 2019-02-05 16:38:18Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> God forbid anyone show that Darwin was wrong. First time my youngest daughter (8 at the time) came home from school talking about having learned about evolution that day I asked her what her opinion was on the matter. She said, "c'mon, people! This isn't Digimon!" Had to LOL at that one.
> Evolution within the confines of our genetic blueprint is, of course, possible and demonstrable. Evolution from one species into another is laughable. Millions, even trillions, of tiny mutations and they're ALL beneficial. Having worked as a critical care nurse for a few decades, I've never once seen or even heard of a genetic mutation that was beneficial.
> I'm a Christian and not at all threatened by the possibility of evolution but I don't think that's what we're seeing. If anything, I think humanity is experiencing devolution which would conform to the physical laws of entropy. Neanderthals had larger craniums and denser bones. Giants once roamed the earth. Look at humanity now; we're pretty scrawny specimens in comparison.
> When you point out the logical fallacies of Darwinian evolution people get butthurt. I don't even try to argue it anymore. "Wallow in your ignorance" is my motto. I've been to Texas and seen the human footprints in the same stratus level of dinosaur prints. There's just too much cultural and archaeological evidence to show that people actually witnessed dinosaurs. Why is that so threatening to accept?


I agree, Macro evoution is the stuff of fairy tales, we only see micro evolution or adaptation and variation with any given species or kind. And you are totally right on the deficient mutations, they are always detrimental.

I believe the Neanderthals were in fact regular humans like us, but there cranium and bone density were simply a result of longer life spans such as pre-flood and immediate post flood conditions. The bone density thickens around the brow the longer you live and other issues are a result of old age. As for the Giants(Nephilim), I believe they were the seed of the serpent in Genesis 3:15.

	Post automatically merged: 2/5/19



humanoidlord said:


> its pretty obvious dinosaurs existed until a while ago, when they went _pft_ just like the unicorns and dragons
> however i am doubtfull on the authenticity of the ica stones, they look quite primitive and crude when compared to the civilization that existed there
> on the topic of impossible fossils, what about that one that shows a shoe footprint that smashed a trilobite?


An interesting thing with the ica stones is that they depict dermal frills which according to the mainstream community was not known about dinosaurs until fairly recent. If they were fakes or not carved, it would be difficult to imagine how they knew of these dermal frills on dinosaurs.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-02-19 21:45:41Reaction Score: 2


Native American Artifact Wave Breakers Petrified Wood Brooklyn Beach | UAP


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-03-07 17:28:22Reaction Score: 2




PrincepAugus said:


> I found a timeline (not official, but is very up to date) of evolution to a chicken art. Would you think it can work like that?
> 
> Chicken evolution


No, especially when the "feathers" have been shown to be non-existent or faked. It isn't hard to scratch lines in a piece of rock, or simply paint in feathery outlines, and then chemically treat it to look ancient. Who's going to check, anyway? Scientists can do no wrong, so nobody would suspect them of lying about their finds. And even if a structure doesn't really resemble feathers at all, but more like wispy hair, they'll still call it feathers.

Feathers Not Flying Over New Dinosaur Fossil | Evolution News
Is it a bird? Is it a dinosaur? No, it's a fake
How Fake Fossils Pervert Paleontology [Excerpt]


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2019-09-12 06:54:03Reaction Score: 0




Apollyon said:


> we also have
> 
> the hog island petrified man
> 
> ...


The stone breast disturbs me on many levels. It also makes me worry there might be legitimacy to some of the theories that some old statues were once living. The nipples are a different color than we normally see on old Roman statues and the like (I think? I hope?), but that could easily be touched up. Very very disturbing, the idea of a mad scientist collecting a bunch of petrified tits he stole from dead people.


----------



## Frits (Aug 22, 2022)

From this:Exploring the technology of Prof. Nigel Cheese:  Quantum Battery
To this: 128 years of lies.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzNYvXskJdQ_
Viktor Schauberger stated that oil is just a by-product of water and its generated in the Earth's crust and that it is a part of the atmospheric cycle that even goes beyond the moon (moon is part of the Earth's atmosphere) and that the universe beyond behaves like water (why are astronauts confronted with water in their suits during a so-called walk? Or is the ISS hidden somewhere in a large kind of swimming pool, or the earth is some kind of air bubble contained in a liquid).


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 22, 2022)

Frits said:


> Viktor Schauberger stated that oil is just a by-product of water and its generated in the Earth's crust


Victor was long on theory and short on practical. Oil is NOT a "by product". Oil IS water with a South Pole Positive Field Energy.

*"Generate" belies the nature of Magnetics, To interpret Schauberger LITERALLY, it means that EVERYTHING is a By-Product of Water.*

The "electric Universe" is a fallacy as long as they hold 'electrons' to be part of some mythical 'structure' and the source of all energy.
Electricity with 'electrons' fails to comprehend the Magnetic Nature of Water and the Magnetic Nature of EVERYTHING.
"Primary Water" is 'made' by the Earth by literally transmuting rocks, soil, aggregate into Pure Water.
Crude Oil is 'made' by the earth by literally transmuting rocks, soil, aggregate into OIL,
Primary Water is 'made' by a Dominant North Pole Field Polarity whilst OIL and COAL are 'made' by a dominant South Pole Field Polarity. The Earths Rock Strata or layers or plates act as Field Generators within the Vessel "Earth" from the Fields of Magnetism within the earth and surrounding space.
This Transmutation is entirely a Magnetic Principle of controlling the Polarity of the Field Generated within Water. MonoPoles are still a 'theory' today while we have a whole 'Field Science' based upon their utilization.
With the ability to generate specifically one of the 4 Magnetic Poles or Nodes of Magnetism within a vessel of water or runny concrete, the Vessel of 'fluids' can either be transmuted into oil or pure water and even COAL or "natural" Gas.
One would think the Science of Neutral Plates for Magnetic Water production of OIL was far more revolutionary than exposing Rockefeller Lying to the world for 120 years when the following experiment also destroys the global warning carbon zero scam being used to depopulate the farmers from earth.


_View: https://rumble.com/vhodfb-full-unedited-version-of-oil-from-water..html_


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 23, 2022)

A definition of a "Fossil"

"A fossil is any preserved remains, impression, or trace of any once-living thing from a past geological age. Examples include bones, shells, exoskeletons, stone imprints of animals or microbes, objects preserved in amber, hair, petrified wood, oil, coal, and DNA remnants". Wiki of all places.

When I was at Petrified Forest I took pictures of "quartz crystals" at the centre of the Petrified Logs. Until I saw this I had never read this before that Carbon can Transmute into Silicon Dioxide. We transmuted water with a Magnetic In-Line Cell, to completely plug it up with brand new beach sand when it was being used to treat river water. It follows that 'some' quartz crystals are actually Petrified Wood. Modern science is fake. All of it.






Earth is a Petrifying Planet. Everything eventually turns into 'stone'. Earth is a South Pole Positive Magnetic Sphere. But its the TYPE of Stone that should be investigated. Opals that are Organic remnants of bones and teeth are now a piece of Jewellery. We value it for its 'Fire' rather than the origin of these 'rocks'. Our FOCUS is shifted from the science to the material esthetics of greed. COAL is Petrified Water. This 'turning to stone' is a South Pole Positive Field Effect. The "earth" returning to Primary Water is a North Pole Negative Field Effect. Compression and Expansion according to Walter Russell. 
Implosion and Explosion according to Field Science. 


_View: https://rumble.com/vh7v87-im-plosions-and-ex-plosions-demo.html_


----------



## Just (Aug 23, 2022)

Frits said:


> From this:Exploring the technology of Prof. Nigel Cheese:  Quantum Battery
> To this: 128 years of lies.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzNYvXskJdQ_
> Viktor Schauberger stated that oil is just a by-product of water and its generated in the Earth's crust and that it is a part of the atmospheric cycle that even goes beyond the moon (moon is part of the Earth's atmosphere) and that the universe beyond behaves like water (why are astronauts confronted with water in their suits during a so-called walk? Or is the ISS hidden somewhere in a large kind of swimming pool, or the earth is some kind of air bubble contained in a liquid).



The air bubbles and water in the suits of astronauts is - in my opinion - because they haven’t gone into ‘space’ and the footage was used of the underwater training that was done in preparation for a launch. This question was asked of one of the Apollo astronauts- Buzz Aldrin? - asking why there were air bubbles- and he declined to answer the question.


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm fascinated by the possibility that various precious minerals (gold included) are the fossilized version of resins secerned from trees. Giant trees should therefore be the origin of gold mines and their 'veins' should be the long streams created by those resins.

I read somewhere someday that gold is a very superficial mineral. That would be consinstent with a tale of fallen trees.

You are free to think it's bull****, but I'm totally stuck with this thing.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZCXRixkW5E_

edit: in any case I would like to ask a question. How come these precious minerals are found in 'veins', and not randomly? I would guess it's because the original materials which they are made of were part of a single 'body' preceding the given mineral. Otherwise gold, for example, should be randomly found everywhere, if it had not a common origin from a preceding 'material'. Don't know if my question/observation is clear enough, hope so.

edit2: if any of this is true, I would guess someone is very aware of it, so it should be useful to look for connections between trees and precious minerals and/or precious stones. Anybody knows of any connections between the extractive industry and plantations?


----------

